# Blow toad!



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Neil and a nice blowtoad.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Pretty cool.....*

I think they are pretty cool lookin.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Chicken Of The Sea. But make sure you know how to clean it. Wouldn't want you to tingle all over.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Dyhard said:


> Chicken Of The Sea. Wouldn't want you to tingle all over.



ya talkin about Neil or tha toad?...I've keeked NTKG's butt a plenty of times


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Dyhard, They're not the same kind of blowfish that you're thinking of. Those are found only around Japanese waters. The one's around here are safe and, as you said, delicious. They are a bit of a pain to clean unless you know how; but, there are two great pieces of meat along the back bone.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

After youve cleaned them they look like a large shrimp UUUUUUMMM goooood.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

dood ric can u email me the pics you took over those couple days. i'd love to have a couple drum and round thing pictures!

[email protected]


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

http://drumwagon.com/dw-images/toadfish.wmv


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Tasty lookin' toad you got there. Are these pics from down south or local? If local, I need me some toad meat, so where'd you get 'em at and what were they eatin'?


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

*Cleaning Toads*

One slice behind the back of the head all the way thru the spine, then force the meat thru the slit you cut in the back of his head. There you have it, a big ole shrimp! Arrrr... piece of fish.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

That's a cool picture- what did you catch em on anyway?


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Or, cut behind head through spine, peel back skin and guts. Leaves the perfect toadie drumstick. Finger lickin' good! 

Go to www.drumwagon.com and open the "Cleaning Mr. Toad" link for another method.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

they were caught on scrimp pieces down in the hook


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Thanks Neil. I kinda figured you were south.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i wish i was local


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

*Poor Man's Lobster*

Gut it and skin it like a catfish and they make delicious finger food!


----------

